# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Filter Enclosures

## Member

Hi Guys, 
We're considering a pool filter enclosure (before the pool goes in). Just wondering if anyone has knowledge of timber vs Colorbond, and the extent of the advanatge of acoustic lining. Any other comments welcome. 
Thanks,

----------


## scubabob

i used to work in the pool repair side of things and saw some very interesting filter 'cubbies" in my time.  firstly what sort of filter do you have?  if it's cartridge you will need access to the filter every couple of weeks so make sure you can get them out to clean - and put them back.  also a sand filter will require backwashing every week or so in summer  and a sand change every few years (regardless of what they tell you)  plus access to other stuff like valves, pumps, chlorinator cells and the like.  Also - and most importantly - allow plenty of ventilation !!!  i went to a pool one day that had a completely sealed building around their equipment and the hydrochloric acid and chlorine had rusted everything - and i mean everything.  it was a mess.  and don't forget h/acid and chlorine mixed together creates mustard gas - the very same stuff they used in WW1 (even had a guy tell me that to save time putting both in his pool, he used to mix them together first - and he wondered what the big cloud was) 
ventilation and access are the two main criterea when putting a cubby over your equipment.  Acoustics aren't really an issue, pool, spa and solar pumps really make very little noise, unless like some people who run their system in the middle of the night to try and save a dollar or two with off-peak - but that doesn't work either.

----------

